
Ask HN: Computer architecture focussed on students - harias
I am trying to learn data structures by implementing them in assembly language. Which architecture&#x2F;language would you suggest is the most suitable? Is this a good approach? If so, please mention resources where I can learn more about the architecture&#x2F;language too. 
P.S Real world usage isn&#x27;t the goal. Learning curve being not too steep and it being simple to understand is what I am looking for.
======
zoenolan
[https://www.nand2tetris.org/](https://www.nand2tetris.org/) would be my go to
starting point. Starting a little lower level than you want but will give you
are good grounding

~~~
dagw
Nand2Tetris is one of the most fun online courses I've done. I'd also highly
recommended just as a purely intellectual exercise even to someone who had no
interest in working with any of the concepts taught.

------
cimmanom
When I was in school we learned assembly using a “toy” assembly language -
that is, one not tied to any real world architecture and deliberately designed
to be easy for students to work with.

